# DOn't know what to do!!



## loston3 (Mar 6, 2013)

Recently we as a family went on a long vacation for 3 weeks for a wedding back home in Asia and to spend time with our respective families.

After coming back my wife seems to be constantly depressed and distant. Keeps saying she wishes she was back home and not here in Canada. She spent a lot of time with all the cousins she grew up with etc. and had an amazing time. 

Over the last 4 weeks its been getting worse and we are becoming more distant everyday. A result of that is that my insecurities from my past relationship before she and met and got married are surfacing. I'm having thoughts of her cheating on me and my am petrified of loosing her. She's a pretty private person and takes time to open up. SHe likes to deal with things her self. Just a few weeks ago she came to me and held me and was crying saying she has no idea why she is feeling like this. I tried talking to her about it but she said she would be ok.

One day she is good for a bit the next she is distant and in space again. I feel so alone and lost right now. Terrified that we are getting further apart. She is my soul mate and I am hers and we both know that. I just feel like whatever is going on in her mind right now is tearing us a part.

One thing that it could be is she might be pmsing but I don't know she is due any time now. Also that last big snow fall we had in Toronto she was depressed after as well.

I don't now what to do.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Is there some reason you can't go back home? You may need to, to save the marriage, if she's that unhappy.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

You didn't say how old you wife is. But, I suspect your wife is "grieving" over the loss of her family after spending three weeks with them. Her moodiness over gloomy weather also indicates depression. Perhaps see if she is willing to see a therapist.


----------



## loston3 (Mar 6, 2013)

We can go back but our lives are here in Canada. We have established ourselves over the last 12 years and starting over with two kids is not an option. 

I was thinking yes the weather and missing her family is something she might be going through


----------



## loston3 (Mar 6, 2013)

she is 33 years old


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Maybe you could have some talks about what she would like to accomplish in Canada that she hasn't done yet - give her something to be enthusiastic about.


----------



## nevergveup (Feb 18, 2013)

What about if you could get her to communicate by phone or skype or facebook or email regularly to her family to somewhat help.If her family can use skype she can talk and see them daily.

What about you make it a yearly holiday for both of you to reconnect every year with her family.This way she can 
plan and should fulfill her need for family.


----------

